# Game 58: Heat @ Timberwolves (3/4 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 4, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for a franchise record 15th straight win. 

T-Wolves have a ton of injuries. Love, Pekovic, AK47, Roy and Budinger are all out right now. They have lost 5 straight.

Cant have a letdown here.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Hows lebron's knee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> LeBron's knee responded well to flight & treatment he's hoping to play tonight at Wolves, a source told ESPN


..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

hmmm,Id still rather rest him this game...and maybe against Orlando. The knee is already aggravated which can lead to even more serious injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

@ T-Wolves
Magic
76ers
Pacers
Hawks
@ 76ers
@ Bucks
@ Raptors

Heat have a chance to crush their all time winning streak, which is the 14 they are on right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love how the picture of Gelebale is from like 10 years ago with the Sonics :laugh:

Should take care of this one for 15 straight. Hopefully Bron is right to go, and if he is, we can put them away by 3rd quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
Erik Spoelstra told reporters in Minnesota LeBron James (knee) will play tonight vs. Wolves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully its a short night for all our regulars.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade living in the paint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That lefty post hook from LeBron was seeeexy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron looks completely fine,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 1st time I think i've seen that from him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh looking more aggressive.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He's evolving.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron looks completely fine,


Didn't think it could be that bad considering where he took off from with that leg after the late steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-16 after 1

Living inside the paint. Hope we can start getting more stops and start putting them away early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Survived a pretty crummy quarter from us. Gotta turn it up a bit.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Didn't think it could be that bad considering where he took off from with that leg after the late steal.


Yeah i was worried he was gonna miss that dunk after he took off, I was completely wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade looked sharp early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade is setting people up everywhere. 10 and 5 for Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Birdmaynee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bird


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Derrick Williams looking like Reggie Miller...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnover city


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow we're playing assy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some very bad minutes from Norris right there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 turnovers. Keeping them in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Birdman again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade diming


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dime by NoCo there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Rubio hitting threes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2Wade again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good minutes from Bird tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Birdman pick and roll is getting better and better every game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rubio's flailing is so annoying


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray2James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should play Bird more minutes tonight. His energy and activity lifted us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley oop

Heat scoring easily. Just need to avoid the lulls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Lebronm!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-43 at the half

Heat shoot 59%. Should be up more. Need to avoid those short moments of disinterest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt look like Wade travelled to me?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weird: Bosh has 1 field goal attempt


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^He got fouled on some touches.

We stumbled to 50 points. Not a lot of F's given out there tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron tonight are at another level.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been in a good flow all game. 

LBJ and Wade are literally the new MJ and Pippen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought that was T-Sizzle.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Wade has been in a good flow all game.
> 
> LBJ and Wade are literally the new MJ and Pippen.


They are the only Lebron & Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario...


These damn little lulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How the hell did Chalmers foul Rubio there? We're nosediving.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Put Battier and Birdman in for UD and Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Rubio is a good thief


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lbj a lil sloppy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rubio GTFO with these 3 balls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing so assy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only up 6 now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-63 after 3

Awful effort tonight. 11 turnovers in the quarter for Miami. Completely keeping them in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is so typical. I'm really tired of this same story. Shved has been struggling like dogshit. 3-3. Rubio has been playing very well lately, but hasn't been 14% from 3. Of course, just like last year's game, he's bombing away from 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

19 turnovers. yuck


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

And rubio is hitting 3's, obviously. First Kidd now him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ray Allen tryin to dunk ??? that time has passed buddy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They brought this on themselves.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade needs to get his superstardom onn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 off the birdman offensive rebound


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yes birdman, Yes Ray!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shvedding us


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wtf happened?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was dirty by Barea. And the Minnesota color guy is talking shit: "RAY ALLEN DON'T WANNA FIGHT!"

Come on NBATV, use the good crew.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Barea is a little ****


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol @ Ray Allen doesn't wanna fight. Yeah JJ Barea is so intimidating. Stupid Wolves broadcast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, flagrant 2. Rubio ejected.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray Allen is going to shred them now. Watch. Back to Back three's. Book it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt Ray and JJ get into it in the last game in Miami as well?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Barea =


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Barea walking away shouting F bombs what a tough guy Lmao.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray with laser beam focus on FTs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bahahaha


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haha these refs are awesome


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love this game, it's hilarious


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade to the cup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ with the monster follow


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

MAN BEAR PIG


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I never see him coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to that T-Wolves crowd. Teams sucks at the moment and its snowing up there, yet it seems to be packed and they're very into the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: LeBron and Ray sharing a chuckle after LeBron head-nutted him on the putback.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Didn't know Derek Williams was only 6'8


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade with a big board and putback


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade And 1ing tonightt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many turnovers


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Props to that T-Wolves crowd. Teams sucks at the moment and its snowing up there, yet it seems to be packed and they're very into the game.


Minnesota has loyal fans in all major team sports. Miami could learn something about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade is getting sexyyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

Wade gets his 10th assist


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

15 STRAIGHT! (Sorry to call it early )

LeBron also with the dbl-dbl with 10 boards.

Man, we would've won by 45 if we came to play. Soooo many turnovers and missed easy looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nighty night Wolverines


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Alight game over. Wade was pretty effing awesome. Exactly what i expect from him every night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32/10/7 on 15-23 shooting on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn I wish I could find a SS feed. I wanna hear Eric and Tony go crazy. I remember when the 14-win streak got snapped against Ray and the Sonics.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Good to see Joel out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-81

15th win in a row. Franchise record. 

Wade was amazing. Lebron was Lebron.

Very sloppy game overall. Should have been much easier than it was.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

About time the Harlem Shake gif got busted out.

Lebron was actually pretty poor in this game, but he was good enough!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade has been so good lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah MBP missed a lot of easy looks and got a tad 3-happy. One of those games that shows you the team can win many different ways. The Wolves are depleted and low on talent, but put up a nice effort today with DWill continuing his strong recent play and Shved getting it going finally. Rubio also tore us up and hit a very rare 3, twice. Many people don't realize he's actually a great defender.

Not trying to shove anything in any pundit's face, just pointing it out: Remember when we won our 7th game in a row going into the AS break and everyone was all, "Bad timing for the Heat. This will disrupt their rhythm." Splitting it up with that little break may've actually helped.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The rumours of Wade's demise have been greatly exaggerated.

After a shitty first month bouncing back from knee surgery, he has been awesome. Much more consistent, and having quite a few big games.

His passing game has lifted another gear lately too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

An infamous poster who sometimes paid us visits mocked us for believing Dwyane when he told us he'd reach his stride come AS break. It made sense. I don't know why people outside of Miami (and some in) were so dismissive of that. 30-31 year-old guy coming off a knee surgery. Not going to bounce back immediately like Griffin.

Liking the 9 rebounds from Bosh. He played some good D at the rim tonight and looked like he's trying to work himself out of the funk. **** Chris Paul. **** Tony Parker. And **** Little Wayne. Our poor Boshy Bear is a fragile dude.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just stay ****ing healthy WADE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Last night -- in Minnesota of all places -- was the highest-rated Heat game ever on SunSports. I'd say that South Florida is interested.


Wow.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's bizarre - i guess lots of people were keen to see us drum up #15


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They've been going up and up of late. Wonder when our TV contract runs out. Looking at a boatload of money if its anytime during this big 3 era.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was weird how that huge deal was heavily rumored over the summer, then disappeared.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Multiple parties shot down the forbes report. Apparently they are still in the middle of a long term deal.


----------

